# Training for endurance event - 5 days a week? 6? 7?



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

Need a little help planning training for the next couple of months. I'm training for a 100 mile race with approx 12,000 feet of climbing on August 13. Will probably take about 9 hours.

I purchased and have been following a training plan that has Mondays off, then intensity and drills Tues-Thursday, Friday is an optional recovery ride, then a 3 hour ride on Saturday, and a LONG ride on Sunday (5-7 hours). 

Several knowledgeable/experienced people with similar goals tell me they have no days off at all. 2 soft/easy days per week, but no days completely off the bike.

I started coaching a Junior team on Wednesdays. I typically demo a skill, walk around and watch the kids work on it, then go for what is for me a very slow, leisurely 30 minute ride at the end. Thus, Wednesdays are very close to off-the-bike days for me. 

I take my family to church on Sundays, so I had already switched the 3 hour Saturday ride to Sunday afternoons and do the really long rides on Saturdays. I was taking Mondays off per the plan.

Given the very easy Wednesdays and my goal of a 100 mile, 9 hour race on Aug 13, should I be riding the other 6 days? Not sure how to switch my plan so Wednesday lines up with the old Mondays. Just moving Tuesday to Monday and moving Wednesday results to Tuesday results in doing hard intervals on the day after a 3 hour ride which is the day after a 5-7 hour ride.

Suggestions?


----------

